# Racing on a Synapse?



## YQBRider (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello
This is my first season of road cycling. I never intended to race so I went for comfort and got a Synapse. However, riding almost everyday improved my fitness a lot more than I expected. I'm thinking about doing the last few local races of the season. Being a beginner and over 35, I don't expect great results. I will be racing for fun and motivation, trying to do a little better from race to race. Is the Synapse race worthy? If so, any upgrades or modifications necessary? Thanks.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Absolutely! The synapse is a very race worthy bike, and since it is designed with some comfort, may actually be a faster bike for someone with a little age. While a full out race bike like the system six may deliver power a little better than the synapse, the synapse may leave a not so young rider much fresher at the end of a race. And a fresher rider is a stronger rider. And don't forget, the synapse has been used by the Liquigas pro team in Paris-Roubaix, one of the most demanding races on earth. As far as modifications go, that would depend on which model synapse you have. The upper end carbon models should be pretty race worthy out of the box. Some of the lower models may benfit from some lighter wheels and such, but should nonetheless be fine for a beginner.


----------



## that guy again (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm curious about this as well. I'm seriously considering a SuperSix but there's a Synapse SL that costs significantly less. I'm mostly concerned about the stiffness rather than the geometry. Anyone ridden both hard?


----------



## fueledbymetal (Sep 24, 2007)

I have a Synapse SL and tested it against a Ssupersix, Systemsix and Six13 the day I bought it as an upgrade from my CAAD8. Here are the big differences I noticed (I'm 5'10", 147lbs fwiw):

The steering is less twitchy than the other bikes. 

The Systemsix and Supersix accelerated harder, but it felt on par with (if not better than) the Six13. 

It felt much smoother over broken pavement than all of the above bikes.

When I brought it home I found that it climbed better than my CAAD8 over my usual trainig routes.

It probably wouldn't be the best choice for a crit due to the slow steering, but I don't think it would hold me back in a road race.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Team Liquigas raced the Synapse in the '07 edition of Paris-Roubaix, so, yes, you can race the Synapse at a local race.


----------



## Mad_Hun (Jul 3, 2007)

I actually have an 07 alloy Synapse that I'm thinking of racing (well, I have already in a TT). The one downside, at least for my particular model, is that it's a triple with the Truvativ Elita crank. That makes the front shifting a little finicky and the bike is a little heavy for racing. That being said, I'm thinking of racing it as is and perhaps switching out the crank to an Ultegra double next season. Of course, I'd also have to switch the left shifter and FD. I'm thinking I'll pick those bits up on eBay or PBK over the winter, hopefully for about $325 - $350 total.


----------



## funhog1 (Jan 26, 2003)

U betchur yer socks u can race-onna Sigh-naps! 

Depending on your set up you might want to double check your position. Sometimes stem high, upright positions become prohibitive at speed. 

It's awesome that you want to race

Racing IS fun. So good luck to you.


----------



## IowaAJ (Sep 14, 2008)

I'd agree that you can most certainly race on the Synapse...
however if you take the Synapse versus a SystemSix, or SuperSix or Even Six13 the stiffness just isn't there.
Hammering down on the pedals the Synapse just doesn't feel as responsive, and doesn't accelerate the way the other bikes by Cannondale do.
Also the Synapse isn't a "handmade in the U.S.A." bicycle...if that's a big selling point for you...

I agree with fueledbymetal that the steering is pretty slow...however this could give a beginning racer more confidence. There are pros and cons both ways I guess.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

IowaAJ said:


> Also the Synapse isn't a "handmade in the U.S.A." bicycle...if that's a big selling point for you...


The carbon Synapse are not made in the US, but I thought the aluminum versions are, unless they've outsourced them for '09, as the '08 aluminums were definitely made stateside.


----------



## IowaAJ (Sep 14, 2008)

Ah, I'm sorry. I jumped to conclusions and though we were talking about the carbon version.

you're right the aluminum version is made in the states.


----------



## Lance#8in09 (Sep 13, 2008)

Anyone could race a Synapse effectively. That bike is more advanced than the very best bike that TDF riders were riding just 10 years ago. Its a superior machine to the Trek that Lance won the 99' TDF with and that isnt an exaggeration. A person would have to be completely cuckoo to even try to argue that bike can't be raced at a super high level, particulrly for any non europro. Frames dont make bikes accelerate, riders do. Way too many guys get hung up on having the most tricked out rig they can get thinking it makes a big difference in speed, or thinking they are somehow Thor Husvold and need a super stiff frame which they dont.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

I agree with the above, but I will say that for me personally, I cannot race on a Synapse. Its not a materials or performance thing, its just that with that geometry it is very impossible to get the aggressive position I like. I definitely like it, and I would enjoy riding one if I didn't race.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

the siffness numbers in the bb region for the synapse are very very close to the above mentioned models. it will feel like it is accelerating slower due to the longer chainstays, lay up of the carbon, and the shape of the chainstays(flattened) and overall balance of the bike, BUT it will not keep you from getting anywhere slower overall. your fitness will determine how fast you go at the level you would be racing cat 5 etc....also slower steering can be an asset when tired and riding in a fast and squirly group, allowing you to hold your line better or not causing a crash due to an unneccesary move..
just my lousy 2 cents


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

a_avery007 said:


> the siffness numbers in the bb region for the synapse are very very close to the above mentioned models. it will feel like it is accelerating slower due to the longer chainstays, lay up of the carbon, and the shape of the chainstays(flattened) and overall balance of the bike, BUT it will not keep you from getting anywhere slower overall. your fitness will determine how fast you go at the level you would be racing cat 5 etc....also slower steering can be an asset when tired and riding in a fast and squirly group, allowing you to hold your line better or not causing a crash due to an unneccesary move..
> just my lousy 2 cents



+1

The Synapse HM is actually one of the stiffer frames made at that weight (re Specialized's "test"). Its actually stiffer, lighter, and less expensive than the Six or the Six Carbon.............. go figure.

The HMs are BB30 to boot. The Synapse HM with SISLs and Sram Red = a racin' machine.

Starnut


----------

